# Beef tounge



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've noticed beef tounge in the store lately. I'm guessing it would be a MM, but is it of any value? Does anyone else feed it?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It can be a little chewy but it's a great MM. I get it when it's on sale.


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

I used to get some from a local breeder of Briards that shared some of her raw meats with me -- started with raw pancreas for my EPI'er, Mitzi -- also supplied beef tongue and heart. Mitzi loved it! I just contacted her again to see about starting up again, as I've just switched Bailey to chicken leg quarters.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Cool. It's a big hunk o' meat and it usually looks a little pricey, but they had it on sale the other day. Think I'll run by and get some, a good change from the beef heart.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I've given it freeze dried as treats but not the real thing..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I get a grind of beef heart/tongue and a bit of liver. 
Another place I go won't grind tongue into their dogfood as the local hispanic community will pay more for it. I just started ordering with this place and was not impressed w/ the grind, full of fat and very little meat. Same price as the one w/ heart/tongue.
I can't imagine eating tongue!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just picked it up from our local butcher for $1.49/lb. Is that good? I got beef hearts for $0.89/lb. I was pretty happy with that! And they are going to save me pork hearts when they butcher next week! Woohoo!!!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:I can't imagine eating tongue!


I can still remember the evening when we were kids when moose tongue was served for dinner. It looked gross and none of us kids wanted to eat it but the rule was we had to at least take a bite and try something before saying no thanks. It was the first and last taste of tongue for me!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My mom use to trick us into eating liver, she said it was buffalo meat(we were into cowboys at the time) She never served tongue, Thank God!
Michelle, I am paying $1.00 a# for the heart/tongue/liver grind I get, so I'd say your getting a deal, too bad they won't grind it up together for you! Easier to feed that way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm...they are getting me pork hearts next week when they butcher. I wish I had called them a month ago!


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AK GSD
> 
> 
> > Quote:I can't imagine eating tongue!
> ...


I saw Andrew Zimmern eat it and then went righjt out and got me some...He is right, it has the best "BEEF" Flavor I had ever tried. MO cha will not be getting that, unless I find a very excellent deal.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: mitzismomstarted with raw pancreas for my EPI'er, Mitzi --


Our little butcher donates all of the pancreases from the steers he slaughters to a Veterinarian to give to one of their EPI German Shepherd patients


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I resurrected this thread, so tongue is considered an MM and do you just cut it into chunks and feed it??? Do I trim the "taste buds" or "skin" of the tongue? I just got a HUGE tongue and am unsure?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just cut it up into the weight you need and feed it. Jax loves it.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, thanks!


----------

